# update 24072008 !=56K



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

flora:

bacopa
cabomba
egeria
hydrocotyle
crypts
anubias

fauna:

discus
clown loaches
cardinal tetras
white clouds

Height 435mm
Length 620mm
Depth 390mm

tetra completesubstrate

no co2
no ferts


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Hi. It's a nice tank. Please keep in mind, clown loaches will grow large and will outgrow the tank. Also, discus usually do well in groups, but I'm surprised your only discus is doing well by itself. It still looks like a juvenile, so it too will outgrow your tank. Make sure you keep the feeding the discus several times a day to keep in from getting stunted.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

hey crazie eddie, 

this was my first foray into planted tanks, been keeping fish for as long as i can remember...

there are 3 discus in my tank, this one is just the friendliest 

i have a bigger tank that i am busy setting up with pressurized co2 etc. so once that tank is up and running i will move the fish over.


----------



## colinthebassist (Nov 30, 2007)

what are you using as a substrate in your tank?

nevermind, its in your post.


----------



## Wisteria_Weaver (Dec 29, 2007)

This truly is a Beautiful tank, perhaps someday i will venture headlong into discus, they really are gorgeous and the look of your fish there makes me want some!! I love it! keep living the dream!


----------



## pieky22 (Oct 17, 2007)

ive been thinking about a 40 gall discus tank but i dont know if im really ready for them...id hate to lose all that money on a belly up just because i wasnt ready...are they really that hard to keep? if so, what do i need to get ready...? thx


----------



## pieky22 (Oct 17, 2007)

oh by the way...i love this tank and am hopeing if i can get my 40 gall setup up it will look as good as this...


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

pieky22 said:


> ive been thinking about a 40 gall discus tank but i dont know if im really ready for them...id hate to lose all that money on a belly up just because i wasnt ready...are they really that hard to keep? if so, what do i need to get ready...? thx


hi pieky22,

i was also worried if i was ready, with having to test ph, for nitrates,nitrites and ammonia which discus are very sensitive to, and daily 25% water changes, lots of work in a low tech...

then i found out about planted tanks, did some research found out how plants handle nitrates etc. and how they can keep the water from getting old for longer, the substrate cleaner and get fertilized by the uneaten food. 

so i setup a planted tank, got tank two bred discus which are supposed to be a little more tolerant, and were already accustomed to eating flake, bits, frozen bloodworms and brineshrimp as soon as they got home, and started testing the water daily. because of the peat i added to my substrate the ph stays at 6. 
nitrites, nitrates and ammonia are nonexistent, and i now do weekly 50% water changes more out of habit than neccessity - i am busy setting up a high tech 50g so i might as well stay in the habit as i will be dosing using the ei method.

but anyway, i have had the first two for about a year, the smaller one used to bully the larger on so i was told two get another as they do better in groups, so i got a third larger one and he now rules the tank and bullies both the other two  i have had him about 6 months and they have almost outgrown the tank 

i havent found discus to be that more demanding or difficult to keep than an ordinary well kept community tank, so if you are itching to get some discus, do some research and give it a try. :biggrin:


----------



## skabooya (Apr 15, 2005)

best place for research on discus is at simplydiscus.com forums/message board. Those people know what they are talking about AND there are people on this site that are quite popular on that site as well. Go have a look


----------



## pieky22 (Oct 17, 2007)

thx guys and sry for taking over your thread wearsbunnyslippers


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

its no problem, i have learnt so much from this forum, its nice to be able to contribute where i can


----------



## puffer07 (Nov 13, 2007)

how do your plants grow without Co2? 
the plants doing well though? 
the tank looks very nice..


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

puffer07 said:


> how do your plants grow without Co2?
> the plants doing well though?
> the tank looks very nice..


the plants grow ok, i do have quite a high bioload though.

new plants i add to my tank, seem to take an initial knock, as some of the existing leaves melt, but then they seem to adjust and put out new leaves, i am sure they would grow much better with co2 though.

because i am not using co2 i try to keep it very heavily planted to out compete the algae anyway...


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

very nice tank, thanks for saring. I also like your big fish as it swam in the second pic


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

stuff is taking longer than i thought to get my 50g together, so i rescaped my 20g tank in the meantime 




























algae is under control now, just cant seem to get rid of the hair algae on my wood


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Are you going to move your discus into the 50g? They look good, but a 20g is a bit small for that many fish.


----------



## froghair (Jan 5, 2008)

WBS, your tank's easyyyy on the eyes! Wow!


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

fishscale said:


> Are you going to move your discus into the 50g? They look good, but a 20g is a bit small for that many fish.


yeah, they will be moved to the 50g, and maybe one or two more to keep them happy...


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

froghair said:


> WBS, your tank's easyyyy on the eyes! Wow!


thanks man, cant wait to see what type of growth i get with 3wpg co2 and ferts


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

How much light do you have on this tank?


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

helgymatt said:


> How much light do you have on this tank?


2 watts per gallon


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

new photos coming soon :smile:


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Great, looking forward to it. By the way, do you have good access to fish/plants/supplies in South Africa? I am just currious and would like to know what you think.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

I should have been more specific...what TYPE of light do you have? Two 24" inch fluorescents or something else?


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

NeonShrimp said:


> Great, looking forward to it. By the way, do you have good access to fish/plants/supplies in South Africa? I am just currious and would like to know what you think.


a lot of plants are blacklisted, coz of the tropical climate, as are all freshwater invertebrates, so no amano shrimps for me :icon_frow and a lot of plants are difficult to find, not impossible, just difficult... there is also a local plant forum, but i find people not that willing to share as i have seen here.

as for fish, i have never had any problems getting any type of fish i want, just sometimes means a bit of driving around to many different lfs, still looking for some otto's, the one lfs has them often, but refuses to keep some aside for me, and they are always sold out but the time i get there, come to think about it, might just be a label on an empty tank to keep people coming back there, coz i normally cant leave empty handed anyway 

supplies, we get almost everything i have seen mentioned on this forum, we just get ripped off a little bit, especially with the rand not doing too well at the moment thanks to our monopolistic power generating company, but that is another story altogether.

i have been battling to find electronic ballasts and flourite, but i have found a lfs willing to import flourite for me, and i will get the ballasts i need off ebay.

just today i finally found a lfs that stocks the seachem range, so i bought some flourish and some excel, my wife didnt really understand why i was so excited 

so besides the prices, the blacklisted plants and the lack of invertebrates, we dont do too badly here in south africa.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

helgymatt said:


> I should have been more specific...what TYPE of light do you have? Two 24" inch fluorescents or something else?


i have two 58cm ( 22.8" ) 10000k jebo tubes.

they are an odd size, so only atman or jebo tubes fit.

the light fixtures are built in to the hood so i cant change them without some difficulty... not going to bother on this tank, when i am busy getting stuff together for my new 50g...


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

new pics:






































added some water sprite ( back left ) and green foxtail ( front right ) today which are not included in the pics, and removed the vals coz i heard they melt with flourish...


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

*updated pics 25-02-2008*

a few quick pics of my tank to keep the journal going.

watersprite has taken off, still cant keep the foxtail planted. my plants are loving the excel and the algae isnt 

any ideas for some other low light reds for some more color variation?































my stepdaughters cat cutie...










1. I like the reddish brown of the purple cabomba, under sun light the bottom of the leaves are a nice royal purple.

2. My little nymphae is really turning red with the iron i am adding - kent marine super chelated iron 

3. you can see the fuzz algae going red from the double dose of excel

4. anyone know what plant this is?


----------



## froghair (Jan 5, 2008)

Wears, I can't see any of your pics.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

froghair said:


> Wears, I can't see any of your pics.


fixed, i ran out of data transfer


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

1- cabomba
2- water lily
3- can't see the base- is that a stem plant?
4- Could be several of the grass variants; lilaeopsis, E. tenellus growirng tall rather than compact, dwarf sagittaria would be my best guesses?

Your tank is quite lovely!

Did you say that you have a bigger tank to eventually relocate the discus and clown loach?


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

1. purple cabomba
2. nymphaea zenkeri 
3. it is a stem plant
4. brazilian micro sword - lilaeopsis brasiliensis

3 outta 4 aint bad 

yup getting the equipment together. i will post some photos this week.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

wearsbunnyslippers said:


> 1. purple cabomba
> 2. nymphaea zenkeri
> 3. it is a stem plant
> 4. brazilian micro sword - lilaeopsis brasiliensis


3. hygrophila corymbosa 'siamensis' ?


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

*new pics 09032008*

before the trim, photo is a bit saturated 










after the trim:










my discus posing


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Beautiful. Simply beautiful. And from South Africa to boot! I think yours is the first South African tank I've ever seen. I love looking at tanks from around the world!!!!!

THanks for sharing!


----------



## jphan (Mar 2, 2008)

i think #3 is giant hygro i have some in my 20 gallon that looks like urs


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

@jphan, thanks i also think its giant hygro










1. limnophila sessiliflora - ambulia
2. echinodorus parviflorus - black amazon sword?
3. cabomba pulcherrima - purple cabomba
4. nymphaea zenkeri - was labelled nymphaea micranthum, looks more like zenkeri though
5. hygrophila difformis - water sprite or wisteria
6. hygrophila corymbosa - temple plant, starhorn or giant hygro
7. lilaeopsis brasiliensis - brazilian microsword
8. bacopa monnieri - moneywort
9. bacopa sp. - water hyssop
10. hydrocotyle leucocephala - pennywort
11. anubias barteri var. nana - not visible in this pic attached to driftwood
12. microsorum pteropus - not visible in this pic attached to driftwood - java fern
13. echinodorus amazonicus - not visible in this pic - amazon sword

you can look at some of the earlier pics to so the plants mentioned that are not visible now


----------



## hpt84 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm still shock that the tank is a 20g. Amazing.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

height 435mm - 17"
length 620mm - 24"
width 390mm - 15"

i wish my tank looked more like the one in the advertisement...

http://www.aquah2o.co.za/products/productdetails.aspx?product=1558

i am still working on my aquascaping skills...

this tank has been more a learning experience to see what grows well, how to fight algae, can i keep discus happy etc.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I have to say, i think your tank looks better than the one in the advertisement! Your tank is beautiful! 

And on a random side question, how do you get such great pictures of your tank?


----------



## jphan (Mar 2, 2008)

hmm i always wanted to get a discus but im hestant to buy 1 small discus for $10 and watch it die for no apperant reason. i might go trade in 2 of my angels for 1 discus and maybe pay off the difference since my angels got along fine for 4 months and last night i saw them lip locking!


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

Karackle said:


> I have to say, i think your tank looks better than the one in the advertisement! Your tank is beautiful!
> 
> And on a random side question, how do you get such great pictures of your tank?


thanks for the compliment 

i use my wife's sony 3.2mp digital camera on a tripod, turn off all the lights except the tank, and set the camera to the fluorescent light correction setting, and place it as close to the tank as i can to fill the frame, put it on the timer setting so i dont blur the picture when i push the button.

I use paintshop pro to remove the digital camera noise and adjust the color sometimes if it is too green etc.

like this:

before










after










hope this helps


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

jphan said:


> hmm i always wanted to get a discus but im hestant to buy 1 small discus for $10 and watch it die for no apperant reason. i might go trade in 2 of my angels for 1 discus and maybe pay off the difference since my angels got along fine for 4 months and last night i saw them lip locking!


keep in mind discus do better in groups of three or more.

i have always wanted to keep discus, but was worried about the water parameters etc. but this is much less of a problem with a healthy planted tank 

i was doing daily water tests at first, but noticed that the plants keep things in balance and use up all the available nitrates, nitrites, and ammonium so my water quality is always pretty good. now i just test weekly or sometimes every two weeks, more out of habit than necessity.

if you do want to get discus, buy the biggest that you can afford, juveniles need to be fed up to 5 times a day or they get stunted, they do better in clean bottom tanks, and need 50% water changes daily.

also try and get tank bred discus that were bred in your area so they are more tolerant to your tapwater. 

i have had no problems with mine at all, they eat flake, bloodworms, brine shrimp, mosquito larvae etc. and with peat under my substrate the ph stays nice and low, i wouldnt say they were anymore difficult to keep than most fish for anyone with some decent fishkeeping experience.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I had the same problem with hair algae on wood- could NOT get rid of the stuff no matter what! I think once the algae is rooted it can just keep drawing nutrients from the wood and so the stuff is practically indestructible... I literally fought with it for years.

I finally took the wood out and boiled it, then scrubbed it with a wire brush. Once back in the tank, the RCS took care of all the remaining dead algae, and now FINALLY the wood is nice and clean, and has stayed that way for about a year!

The tank is absolutely gorgeous, BTW! :thumbsup:


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

flourish excel has been doing wonders, algae is dying back 

also reduced my photoperiod to recommended 8hrs about two months ago, noticed all the algae on the back has been slowly disappearing too...


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

You're welcome!

And yes, thank you that is quite helpful! I have a similar camera to yours, but a Nikon, so i suppose in theory I should be able to get a similar kind of shot! I'm not sure if i have a fluorescent light correction setting though, unless it's called something different on my cmaera, i'll have to look into it!  My only other question is what do you mean by "digital camera noise?" and what settings help get rid of it? (sorry to ask so many questions!  ) 

Thanks again, and that's a great shot of a very pretty pleco!


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

i think its called white balance on the camera, it has little pics of candles, fluorescent, incandescent bulbs...

the "setting" is a feature of paintshop see 1.










take a look at the preview to see how much of a difference it makes, it was a lot more "noisy" and pixelated before...










and this is the automatic color balance - see 2. , i chose 10000k because thats the rating of the bulbs in my tank, you can see the difference it makes in the preview see 3.










it really helps to get decent photo editing software.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow! That does make a huge difference! Thanks so much for taking to time to show me that, I think i just haven't searched through the options in my Photoshop enough yet! Now that i know what i can do though, i think it's time to play with some pictures!  

Thanks again! :-D

*edit* HEY! I just found the white balance/fluorescent setting! I can't wait to go home and try it out and play with photoshop! Thanks again, i really appreciate the advice!


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

my new favourite setting in paintshop:

clarify 

some new pics of my tank, i am finally happy with the scape, the growth and the lack of algae.










left - the orange blur on the bottom left are my clown loaches chasing each other up and down










right - with rarely seen horse face discus










i found flourite and t5 tubes that fit in my hood, so now all i need for my new tank is a filter, and some ballasts for the t5's, its slowly coming together.

some more pics:

nymphaea zenkeri leaf










can anyone identify these discus?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

some leopard, tourquise mix I presume. I do not know much about discus, I am probably wrong


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Well i know nothing about Discus, but they look a lot like the Red (or is it blue?) Tiger Discus at my LFS?

And Clarify? I'll have to look for that one!


----------



## catcracking (Mar 17, 2008)

Wearsbunnyslippers:


one word -wow! No, actually. four words - wow, wow, and wow!!!

Looks like I have the same tank - it's Jebo R362, isn't it? I got it about a year and a half ago and have been complaining about its design all over the forums ever since. While the general idea is pretty cool (especially the built-in-the-hood filter), the tank was pretty much a source of permanent frustration for me:
- first off, it's too tall for the lights it comes with (or so I thought, anyway); 
- the lights, as you know, are inadequate and impossible to replace with anything more plant-friendly without breaking the hood or bending the lamp holders;
- the overflow box nozzle is quite noisy; 
- the pump is too powerful for a 25g tank and simply blows away anything that comes close enough to the small spout on the powerhead - not to mention it broke on me on day 4 and it took the LFS three months to send in a replacement - and you can't really replace the pump with a different brand unless you are OK with dumping the filter-in-the-hood idea;
- the stand the tank comes with is not reinforced and looks quite flimsy (but I have to say it has held up nicely so far)

But - on top of all that - nothing would grow for me in that tank except vallis and anubias. :angryfire (mind you, I was using the same Sera substrate you're using).

So I had to go through a year of adding a little thing here and a little thing there, adding the lights (I now have 1 original 20w jebo and 2x18w gro-lux), adding DIY CO2, dosing off-the-shelf fertilizers, trying out different plants, muffling the overflow thing, etc. etc. - untill I saw some growth, but I finally decided this tank just wasn't my thing and focused on different tanks, which were more responsive to my time and effort (and substantial money injections). 

And then I see your tank:icon_surp :icon_surp 

Oh wow! And with discus to boot!

Great job! Go SA!!!


PS. Did Lilaeopsis come in a pad/wire mesh thingie when you got it? Looks wonderful.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

its a jebo that has been rebranded by aquah20 to an af62, but it is the same tank...

i also think the design has some pretty major flaws 

i was ok with dumping the filter-in-the-hood idea so i immediately replaced the filter with an eheim cannister, now the filterbox is just used for my spray bar and my heater, so two less pieces of equipment in my tank. if i was using co2 i would put the reactor in there too.

the lighting is pathetic, i have just the two jebo odd sized tubes, cant replace them with anything else and i didnt feel like hacking up my hood, but the low light plants i have seem to do ok, i mangaged to find 20w jebo tubes though...

it is too tall for the lighting, but a good 2 to 3 inch layer of substrate helps there a little.

i am busy setting up a 50G jebo now, so even with all the flaws, i just like the way they look 

the lilaeopsis came in three pots which i sepearate out as much as i could and planted it in rows instead of little clumps.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

any updated pics?


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> any updated pics?


i will try get some tonight 

here is one from the same date as the rest above, discus showing their pretty colors:thumbsup:


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

updated pics as promised...

before the trim and replant, my clown loaches love uprooting my plants 










after:










the "engine room":


----------



## catcracking (Mar 17, 2008)

Impressive. 
Hm, I was thinking - if you don't use the hood thing anyway, maybe you could replace it with a lamp fixture - something like Resun and the likes. You'll probly have some evaporation issues, but at least you'd be able to upgrade your lighting (a bit) without any major adjustments to the hood.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

i will only be using this tank now as a propagation tank, quarantine tank and medicinal tank, so i am not at all worried about the poor lighting anymore...

i am not too fond of open topped tanks, i used to have a few jumpers in the past with my older tanks, used to come home and find dried up kitty snacks around the tanks...


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

new pics..

this tank hasnt been getting much attention besides the usual trimming, i have let the hygro grow out a bit.










and soon to be moving to their new home...


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Beautiful! Can't wait to see pics of the Discus in their new home too!


----------



## torque6 (Jun 7, 2008)

Karackle said:


> Beautiful! Can't wait to see pics of the Discus in their new home too!


Have to agree, its looks really great for a low tech.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

any ideas what i should replace the discus with?

suggestions so far:

apisto's
rasboras
black neons

cant decide if i want to keep some specimen fish or some more schoolers.

i dont want to have to keep adding fish that outgrow my 20g to my 100g...


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

If you like harlequins, you would probably love esepis. They look very similar, but the orange on the esepis really stick out.

The tank looks really good. The one thing that I think would drive me crazy is the corners on that tank. I like the way that they wrap around without a seam, but the distortion in the pictures would drive me crazy in person.

Do you find it to bother you at all?


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

the distortion is actually pretty cool in person, the only time its weird is if one of the discus is right in the corner looking out, it looks like it is twice the thickness that it should be and it has bloated up, but then i go look from the front or the side and it is fine, really gave me a scare the first time...

i do like the espes but i havent seen any in any of my local and not so local fish shops, just seeing normal rasboras was exciting...


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Harlequin's are beautiful, i saw a really nice, brightly colored stock of them at my LFS over the weekend and wished I had a place to put them! The other fish that's been catching my eye recently are the Penguin Tetras, i mention them because if you like the look of black Neons, perhaps you'd like these guys, the black/white contrast is more distinct, and despite having a lot of black, they seem to glow. Just another schooler possibility i thought i'd mention (or maybe i'm trying to live vicariously through you since I can't have then right now )


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Penguin tetras are very striking fish- but they also are a bit on the aggressive side, and IMO neons and rasboras would probably suffer. They're also on the large side for tetras.


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

does your discus eat the cardinals/neons or bother them? and do you have a heater and what temp? i like your tank and want to do something like yours!


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

@nikonD70s - the discus havent bothered the cardinals so far, maybe because i got them while they were all small... they do stay out of the discus's way though, and i am going to move them out soon, before they start deciding to snack on them... 

i keep the water around 29 degrees celsius, i would recommend a bigger tank for discus though, they have outgrown this tank in a year...


----------



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

lauraleellbp said:


> Penguin tetras are very striking fish- but they also are a bit on the aggressive side, and IMO neons and rasboras would probably suffer. They're also on the large side for tetras.


I doubt penguins will ever stress neons and rasboras to death. I've never seen this becoming an issue provided this is not done in a small tank. 

I believe Karackle was talking about black neons (_Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi_), not the _Paracheirodon innesi_, correct? Black neons are fine with discus in warm temperatures however neons lack tolerance for the temperature range therefore they are not suitable with discus. If you are looking for one with similar looks, get the cardinals (_Cheirodon axelrodi_).


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

@bluebell - it is a small tank, only 20g

i have cardinals with the discus now, the discus are going to be moved to a 50g with some rummy noses and rasboras, the cardinals will stay behind, that is where the question comes, what to replace the discus with?

@karackle - i am not too keen on the penguins either, i think because it is a small tank i will go with a few more smaller fish, to try and keep the scale right...


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Makes sense to me! I was just throwing it out there, it's true they are bigger (and i didn't know they were on the aggressive side), I wasn't thinking about the scale, it's a valid point, i'd only mentioned them because you'd mentioned black neons and they have sort of similar coloration


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

some new pics


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

i caught one of the discus red-fin'd eating a white cloud, when i counted, i had gone from 8 clouds to 4, so the discus were very quickly moved to the 50g. luckily none of my cardianls have been eaten, its funny that someone just asked if they all got along ok 

i also moved the clown loaches at the same time.

to replace them, i got 3 peppered cory's, 3 platy's ( 2 bright red and 1 sunset) and 10 harlequins.

i also pulled out all the limnophila sessiflora, and hygrophila sessiflora, i will take some pics later...

thanks for all the suggestions


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

pics as promised...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

glad to hear the discus are in a larger home , and truthfully, I like this scape better, it feels more open :thumbsup:


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

not much has changed...










really petite anubias nana:


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

As always, it's looking great! The plants seem to have filled back in a little bit, but it's still more open, i like it!


----------

